# Jan 4th F1 Iroc race in Dyer Indiana



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

2 hour tomy super g-plus f1 team enduro Jan 4th 2009 
$10 dollar entry fee which includes
1.1min. heat qualifier race-top qualifier wins $20 cash
2.entry fee for 2 hour team enduro(no payout)
 3.Lunch
4.Chance to win one of 10 super g-plus f1 enduro cars ,if 10 or more racers(winners will be picked by random drawing)
Teams will be picked by qualifing order-fastest with slowest,2nd fastest with second slowest ect.
Raceway opens at 9 am racing starts at 11
Tomy 4 lane roadcourse with trackmate timing
Cars provided by raceway(stock super g-plus f1 cars with slip on silicones)
You supply your controller(limited amount of loaner controllers)
10 min heats with each team member racing 5 min.
Come out and race with us,this is a deal ,a chance to win $20,chance to win an super g- plus f1, lunch , LOTS of track time,and friendly racing,all for $10
Contact me by pm or post by Friday Jan 2nd if your coming so JoAnn can order lunch
Park Lane Hobbies 1080 Joliet Road(us 30) Sand Ridge Plaza Dyer In 46311
219-322-1123:woohoo:


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*Iroc*

I Will Be There


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

bump bump


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*race*

i will still be there


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*iroc*

i will still be there and rest of u better be there 2


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

How about 41 willys or phisin cmon out,dont be scared !


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*race*

i will still be there bump bump


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

We are up to 15 confirmed racers!:woohoo::woohoo:


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

3 more days!


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*iroc*

T- Minus 17 Hrs And 30 Min Til Green Flag R U Ready To Speed


----------



## gotmark73 (Sep 10, 2007)

We had 16 racers (8 teams) and had a great time. 10 min. per lane times 4 lanes and the top guys were right at 500 laps. We had one car go up in smoke, and quite a few broken chassis but it was fun. Darrell prepped a bunch of cars that were equal and very predictible to drive.


----------



## Sundance (May 5, 2003)

Good job guys. Keep it up. If I get this new job I am after I may be able to start racing again. 
PS Good job on the cars Darrel
Tim :woohoo::woohoo::woohoo:


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Let me know lookin forward to seeing you!


----------



## JVerb (Oct 6, 2006)

Wow, I had fun. It was good to see some new faces and I hope you guys come back. It was a good time but there were a few problems. The core group of racers pulled together and were able to improvise, adapt and overcome all the small problems that occurred. Hey at one point I had my thumb glued to a chassis that I was trying to fix. I quietly peeled my thumb off of it and the car ran respectably for the rest of the race. All 10 of the cars were given away after the race so if any of you guys find a hunk of hide glued to one side of the chassis you know how it got there. When the race first started we had computer problems and had a few restarts. During the first segment the white lane was not picking up laps then it started counting phantom laps. Mark went into his trouble shooting mode and found the problem and fixed it. The timing bridge had been knocked back. The white lane (I think it was Steve, and his partner) had a substantial lead after the first segment. The other teams were not able to overcome this handicap. The thing that was cool was the next three teams were separated by 6 laps. The bench racing, story telling and plain outright lying were going full bore with Wally right in the middle of every huddle, hearing and jam session. Thank you JoAnn and Joe of Parkland Hobbies for a good day of racing and a even a better day because I got to be with my racing friends. Peace, Verbinator.


----------

